# Drummer needed for gigging Blues-Rock band in Ottawa



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking for an experienced drummer in the Ottawa for an actively gigging blues-rock band (Dirty Little Secret). Please PM me if you are one or know of someone.
Thx,
Ian


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's a "dirty little secret" for ya - yer on a guitar forum bro'! No guitar player in his right mind is gonna share his "good drummer" leads. Like fishing spots, nobody shares this info (at least, around here they don't). Guitarists/bassists are notorious for keeping this stuff to themselves, just in case their current drummer leaves the fold for whatever reason. Solid, reliable, non-flakey, non-substance abusing drummers that play with flare and dynamics are worth their weight in gold! 

Just kidding, of course - good luck with your search... GF^%@


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

gtone said:


> Here's a "dirty little secret" for ya - yer on a guitar forum bro'! No guitar player in his right mind is gonna share his "good drummer" leads. Like fishing spots, nobody shares this info (at least, around here they don't). Guitarists/bassists are notorious for keeping this stuff to themselves, just in case their current drummer leaves the fold for whatever reason. Solid, reliable, non-flakey, non-substance abusing drummers that play with flare and dynamics are worth their weight in gold!
> 
> Just kidding, of course - good luck with your search... GF^%@


I know..but its worth a try. We are losing a drummer exactly like you describe above as he is doing a complete 180 in music styles.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy you took it in the spirit intended. Just trying to have some fun here as this forum can get a little "dry" at times.

Seriously though, good luck finding a drummer. The good ones are hard to find it seems...


----------

